# Forgotten S&W Nickel 10-7 Snub



## centag (Dec 19, 2013)

I adopted three revolvers on the same day. The star was the 29-7 6.5" 4 screw PC with bright blue finish, carbon fiber orange site. Like Royalty it came with a carridge... a big black soft sided _gun sleeve_ with a big badge announcing it was from THE Performance Center!



One is a nice snub nosed something or other with original wood grips. I can't even remember what it is.

_ And the other is this one I forgot about._ This sharp looking K framed *10-7 2"* Tapered Barrel, SB, Nickel revolver. Manufactured sometime after 1977.

I never went back to really look closely at it before today. It is darn handsome. It has Pacmyera grips on it. It does have the *N* stamp on the grip frame and the cylinder. No stamp indicating a return to the factory. Strangely the hammer and trigger are Nickel also. Was not 100% sure they were Nickel or factory Nickel when I bought it.

However a member of another forum said that the 10s had flash chromed triggers and hammers befor MIMM was adopted. There is a small premium for these guys.

1


2


One little spot on the side plate.
3


4


It does not look like it has been re-Nickled. The logo is sharp.

5


6


7


I borrowed a pair of grip from another K frame. Looks much better here.

8


*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Another unsolicited blast from the past notification!!!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

